# back rack #15004 for sale with omega 21" bar and work lights fits dodge ram



## JTS SNOWPLOWING (Jan 22, 2016)

for sale back rack for sale model # 15004 fits 2007-2015 dodge ram 1500 -2500 series trucks $350.00 for all back rack with 21" tool box brackets + mini omega 21" light bar with new bulbs ! work lights already mounted please call 603 566 3232


----------

